# Books to entice



## Queen Charlie (Apr 28, 2012)

Quick run down,im 45,hubby of 8 years is 39.
Im the one who wants sex 2 or 3 times a week,e is happy with once a month maybe twice.
He was a virgin when met,knew theory but no experience of practical,and had only had one other girlfriend who was more of a friend from what e has said,i on other hand had been with a few men and also married before.
Quite by chance the men i was with where interested in sex but not a relationship that was anything more than a few weeks,the ex husband who i was with for 6 years wasnt interested in sex.Allways seems to be catch 22
We have had numerous talks on the lack of sex,basicaly it has now come down to he is tired,which i understand,e works shifts of 6am til 2 and then 2 till 3am the following week,but also e dosent know how to start the whole i want sex do you off,plus e never seems in the mood or gets the urge when im around, yet i know e masterbates and when i try anything e usually comes up with an excuse.
In all other ways he is a perfect man loving kind,allways saying he loves me and showing me in little ways,a bar of choc,always cuddles me as we go to sleep etc.
So what im asking is does anyone know of any books e could read to get him some idea of how to initiate things,e knows e wont get turned down,or any books to get him in the mood.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm wondering why you are attracted to nonsexual men.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Your H may have been masturbating for what 15 years before he met you and lost his virginity? If he has that sort of thing can create exceedingly deep emotional and psychological problems at the time it gets real with his wife. He may not even see the need let alone have a need for a real woman.


----------

